# CELESTE IS HERE!



## Darcy94x (Apr 26, 2020)

Celeste is here giving out her famous DIY’s! No shooting stars as of yet as it is only 7pm  

No entry fee, tips appreciated but definitely not necessary


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d like to visit please


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 26, 2020)

I like to come


----------



## Malice (Apr 26, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Celeste is here giving out her famous DIY’s! No shooting stars as of yet as it is only 7pm
> 
> No entry fee, tips appreciated but definitely not necessary ❤



May I visit?


----------



## Darcy94x (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m quickly doing a trade then will PM you all my dodo code


----------



## Baroque (Apr 26, 2020)

Could I come over as well?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I come over pls?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd appreciate coming over and seeing Celeste


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 26, 2020)

EDIT: Nvm I forgot I got a recipe today already OOPS


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi; I'd love to visit, please!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come and visit! (=


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 26, 2020)

Me as well pls!


----------



## Moondyle (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, would it be alright if I stopped by?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to stop by.  Thanks!


----------



## healingwind (Apr 26, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## xchristy (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi I would love to visit also !


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to come see Celeste when there's room!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 26, 2020)

Interested when there's space!


----------



## superblooper (Apr 26, 2020)

I see you're pretty busy, but I'd love to grab a DIY if possible!

I'm happy to tip a couple pink mums


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to come visit!


----------



## Darcy94x (Apr 26, 2020)

Just wanna say Thankyou to everyone who’s tipped  I didn’t expect anything I just like to be able to help people where I can!
Everyone who’s not been PM’ed a dodo code I’m just waiting til my island empties a bit then I’ll message you all <3


----------



## amylase (Apr 26, 2020)

Hiya, I'd also like to visit please.


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 26, 2020)

I would like to visit if this is still open!


----------



## Luciaaaa (Apr 26, 2020)

Understand it's probably super busy but I'd love to come if there's space.


----------



## Quack (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d love to come and don’t mind waiting!


----------



## SkylarMirage (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to visit too


----------



## Ori Iron (Apr 26, 2020)

can I come


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 26, 2020)

may i visit, please? ^^


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 26, 2020)

May I visit if theres room? Thank you


----------



## sollux (Apr 26, 2020)

i'd like to visit if this is still open!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 26, 2020)

If you are still open, I would love to visit.


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to visit please


----------



## Pearls (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d love to visit if you’re still doing this


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 26, 2020)

Could I visit if it’s still going on?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still available!


----------



## Irescien (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to visit if it's still going!


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 26, 2020)

If this is still open I'd love the opportunity to stop by


----------



## thrillingprince (Apr 26, 2020)

i would like to come as well


----------



## sally. (Apr 26, 2020)

i'd love to come over if you're still open!


----------



## AggroCraig (Apr 26, 2020)

If this is still available I'd love to come!


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come too!


----------



## storybymori (Apr 26, 2020)

If you have a spot open I would love to visit. Ty!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 26, 2020)

If you're still open I'd like to visit!


----------



## shfq (Apr 26, 2020)

Is you still got a slot, would love to visit


----------

